# From LA to Santa Cruz



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

I am thinking about riding from LA to Santa Cruz in late April. My plan is to arrive in santa cruz friday April 24th, anything beyond that is up for debate/planning. I would like to come south on PCH, rather than riding it north. Was thinking of riding up into the eastern sierras, and crossing somewheres up north. Total time for this trip is 2 weeks max (limited vacation from work)

Where does one ride in the eastern sierras? Good place to cross over to western ca? Anyone familer with these routes?

Help would be great!!!


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

BentChainring said:


> I am thinking about riding from LA to Santa Cruz in late April. My plan is to arrive in santa cruz friday April 24th, anything beyond that is up for debate/planning. I would like to come south on PCH, rather than riding it north. Was thinking of riding up into the eastern sierras, and crossing somewheres up north. Total time for this trip is 2 weeks max (limited vacation from work)
> 
> Where does one ride in the eastern sierras? Good place to cross over to western ca? Anyone familer with these routes?
> 
> Help would be great!!!



The only thing that I can offer is a route from San Jose to the coast. My sister lived in Santa Clara for a few years and I would take my bike when I would visit. I rode through Saratoga up to Skyline via Hwy 9. It doesn't look that friendly for bikes, but I passed dozens and was passed by a few. Head north on Skyline and drop down to Pescadero via Alpine. It is a beautiful route with redwoods, mountain meadows, and hippies. If you keep going north on Skyline and go the long way, you can stop at Alice's Restaurant. 

You end up about 25 miles north of SC with a predominate tailwind to push you south toward Steve's.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

bigbill said:


> The only thing that I can offer is a route from San Jose to the coast. My sister lived in Santa Clara for a few years and I would take my bike when I would visit. I rode through Saratoga up to Skyline via Hwy 9. It doesn't look that friendly for bikes, but I passed dozens and was passed by a few. Head north on Skyline and drop down to Pescadero via Alpine. It is a beautiful route with redwoods, mountain meadows, and hippies. If you keep going north on Skyline and go the long way, you can stop at Alice's Restaurant.
> 
> You end up about 25 miles north of SC with a predominate tailwind to push you south toward Steve's.


Excellent. I am starting to wonder if there is no Bike friendly route into the eastern sierras. THe only road I have ever driven into there is the 395...


----------



## balzaccom (Oct 11, 2006)

Uh--in April you are not going to find many of the passes open. Probably only 50 through Tahoe. Anything south of that is higher and snowier: Carson, Ebbetts, Sonora or Tioga. 

You might try riding 49 through the western foothills of the SIerra. That's a wild ride with lots of climbing...only you go down into deep river canyons and then climb your way back out again. But that would be easier than trying to break through the snowbanks on those passes. And 395, the route north on the eastern side of the Sierra, is beautiful but pretty flat, windy, and full of big traffic.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

My suggestion: take a moped.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

balzaccom said:


> Uh--in April you are not going to find many of the passes open. Probably only 50 through Tahoe. Anything south of that is higher and snowier: Carson, Ebbetts, Sonora or Tioga.
> 
> You might try riding 49 through the western foothills of the SIerra. That's a wild ride with lots of climbing...only you go down into deep river canyons and then climb your way back out again. But that would be easier than trying to break through the snowbanks on those passes. And 395, the route north on the eastern side of the Sierra, is beautiful but pretty flat, windy, and full of big traffic.



Probably a good point I didnt think of.... Still snow...

any recommendations west of the sierras?


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Henry Porter said:


> My suggestion: take a moped.


Only if you ride on the back.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

balzaccom said:


> Uh--in April you are not going to find many of the passes open. Probably only 50 through Tahoe. Anything south of that is higher and snowier: Carson, Ebbetts, Sonora or Tioga.


Frequently (more so than not) true.



> And 395, the route north on the eastern side of the Sierra, is beautiful but pretty flat, windy, and full of big traffic.


Flat? Here's the profile from near CA 14 (south of Little Lake) to the US 50 turnoff (near Carson City):

View attachment 153116


For a map, see http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Eastern-Sierra-395

I would love to do 395 (or major parts of it - especially the higher elevation parts), but would not want to cross the Sierras until later in the year (before mid June is risky).


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Passes seem to take the eastern sierras out of the equation... I think this may be an out-and-back along the 1/101?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Yeah, 395 near Mammoth gets up to 8,000 feet. I've ridden on 395 for short stretches from June Lake to Mammoth, and it's not bad for cycling. There's lots of shoulder room for the most part.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

BentChainring said:


> Passes seem to take the eastern sierras out of the equation... I think this may be an out-and-back along the 1/101?


You should definitely ride Hwy 1 from Carmel to SLO. That's something everyone should do. As for the rest, there aren't that many options for variation because of the coastal range. 

Around Santa Barbara you can take 154 over the mountains and then Foxen Canyon Road into Santa Maria, but then you are back to Hwy 1. 

Out of SLO, you can make your way to Lake Nacimiento, through Fort Hunter Ligget, and into King City. Then head over to Hwy 25, past Pinnacles, into Hollister. From there, you can take 152 over Hecker Pass into Watsonville, and there are plenty of options from there to Santa Cruz (the most common of which is the likely route for the Cooper ride).

From King City you could also head into Salinas, where there are a few options for getting to Santa Cruz that don't involve Hwy 1.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Check out http://www.adventurecycling.org/ for maps on routes you might want to take.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Not being from the left coast, and only having been to LA a few times, how far is it up to SC? I looked at it on Google Maps, and that looks like quite a haul.

How many miles are you planning to ride, Bent?


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> Not being from the left coast, and only having been to LA a few times, how far is it up to SC? I looked at it on Google Maps, and that looks like quite a haul.
> 
> How many miles are you planning to ride, Bent?



All of it.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

BentChainring said:


> Passes seem to take the eastern sierras out of the equation... I think this may be an out-and-back along the 1/101?


I once took my loaded tourer on Amtrak from Union Station to Pismo Beach and rode back down the coast back to LA, hitting State Beach campsites along the way. Fun.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Bent -- would it be too $$ to take the train up, then do the bike tour thing back to LA after the Cooperfest?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

For the train ride up to SLO there's no bike charge on the Surfliner. I was able to roll my bike into the passenger car, take the panniers off, and hang the bike on their bike rack.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

snapdragen said:


> Bent -- would it be too $$ to take the train up, then do the bike tour thing back to LA after the Cooperfest?


Not at all... But why not there and back?

I often hear "Bent, your crazy..." I guess its time I start living up to my publicity. :thumbsup: I think it will be fun! 

Plus, that measley 60 miler will be nothing after the first 400 :blush2:


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Wind. Riding north you'll probably have headwinds the entire way.....


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

snapdragen said:


> Wind. Riding north you'll probably have headwinds the entire way.....


And south they will be at my back. Therefore I have a net wind of 0. Perfect riding!  


  

Im a stubborn brat, I know...


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Sounds like an epic adventure. :thumbsup:


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

thinkcooper said:


> Sounds like an epic adventure. :thumbsup:


All for your little shindig, darlin. :blush2:


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*central valley and passes*

The passes above 7,000' are usually closed until May. One year, the Climb to Kaiser still had snow on the sides of the road up to 9,300' at Kaiser Pass at the end of June.

If you want info on roads in the central valley, western slope of Sierras, and between here and the coast, let me know. I've been all over them. I live in Fresno.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Fixed said:


> The passes above 7,000' are usually closed until May. One year, the Climb to Kaiser still had snow on the sides of the road up to 9,300' at Kaiser Pass at the end of June.
> 
> If you want info on roads in the central valley, western slope of Sierras, and between here and the coast, let me know. I've been all over them. I live in Fresno.


What about the 58? west of Bake-o?


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Some things that might be worth a try...

http://www.adventurecycling.org/routes/pacificcoast.cfm

http://experience.aidslifecycle.org/2008/routesheets/alc7_routesheets.pdf


----------



## sfsailor (Nov 7, 2003)

*+1 for the train, Start further north or east*

Having ridden north up one to Carmel I can honestly say it was one of the scariest rides of my life. There is very little pavement to the right of the painted line. Downwind it was much less scary. On the other hand the coastal riding north of Santa Cruz is excellent. I would consider Amtrak to Oakland, ferry to Larkspur and then head west to Tomales Bay. From there it is all down hill back to LA. 
Another option is to stop somewhere in the valley and Stockton?and head west from there. 

another .02


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

sfsailor said:


> Having ridden north up one to Carmel I can honestly say it was one of the scariest rides of my life. There is very little pavement to the right of the painted line. Downwind it was much less scary. On the other hand the coastal riding north of Santa Cruz is excellent. I would consider Amtrak to Oakland, ferry to Larkspur and then head west to Tomales Bay. From there it is all down hill back to LA.
> Another option is to stop somewhere in the valley and Stockton?and head west from there.
> 
> another .02


I guess the issue is that since the Amtrak Surfliner doesnt go north of SLO, I would have to pack my bike in a box to get it all the way up there...

Some stuff just came up, so I may not be doing this ride, in its entirety this year...


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

"stuff" is always gonna come up... just do it.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

BentChainring said:


> I guess the issue is that since the Amtrak Surfliner doesnt go north of SLO, I would have to pack my bike in a box to get it all the way up there...
> 
> Some stuff just came up, so I may not be doing this ride, in its entirety this year...





BentChainring in http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=1967748&postcount=20 said:


> Im a stubborn brat, I know...


What?

//yes, that was meant to come out as a challenge


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Cruzer2424 said:


> What?
> 
> //yes, that was meant to come out as a challenge


I am aware... Trying to balance finances with needs/wants... I want to tour...do I _need_ a touring bike... CAN I swing a two week vacation from work.... etc...


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

sure wish i could come out and do it with ya, we could take turns pullin into the wind and split the load....


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

BentChainring said:


> I am aware... Trying to balance finances with needs/wants... I want to tour...do I _need_ a touring bike... CAN I swing a two week vacation from work.... etc...


Do you really need a touring bike?


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Cruzer2424 said:


> Do you really need a touring bike?


That would be the question.... I am limited... in some ways by my road bike... I cannot run a handlebar bag or front panniers. However, I can attach a rack, I have a Topeak rear panniers/bag, and a Nashbar Trailer... so it might work out...

I need to think through it more, me thinks... What worries me? $150 low spoke count wheels (ritchey), have treated me well, but are they bullet proof? I duno... Brifters should be fine...

Learn me, oh Yoda of instigators...


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

BentChainring said:


> That would be the question.... I am limited... in some ways by my road bike... I cannot run a handlebar bag or front panniers. However, I can attach a rack, I have a Topeak rear panniers/bag, and a Nashbar Trailer... so it might work out...
> 
> I need to think through it more, me thinks... What worries me? $150 low spoke count wheels (ritchey), have treated me well, but are they bullet proof? I duno... Brifters should be fine...
> 
> Learn me, oh Yoda of instigators...


What was your plan initially? Are you tenting? or credit card touring?

The reason I asked that because IIRC (from selling Jamis bikes previously) was that you could put a rack on yours. 

And maybe you could lighten the load by giving Roebuck/HW/JD/et al. some of your stuff that you'll only need once you're there. 

Leaving you carrying only total essentials. And I think you could probably fit all that on one Topeak rack... _especially_ if you're credit card touring...

The low spoke count wheels worry me as well. But hey... if you were planning on buying a new bike for this, what's $260 for a set of 3x 32h wheels? 

And if you're worried about vacation time... *shrug* Just ride there and see if you can carpool back with Roebuck/HW/JD/et al...

Why can't you use a handlebar bag?


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Cruzer2424 said:


> Why can't you use a handlebar bag?


THe Brifter shifter cable exits inward, right where the handlebar bag sits. Unless I put a second stem on, it kinda interferes...

nK


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

BentChainring said:


> THe Brifter shifter cable exits inward, right where the handlebar bag sits. Unless I put a second stem on, it kinda interferes...
> 
> nK


Geez. Are you planning on using a 44cm wide handlebar bag? It'll work.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Cruzer2424 said:


> Geez. Are you planning on using a 44cm wide handlebar bag? It'll work.



I picked up the Novara one for like 18 bucks... Its marginal... Looks like it MAY fit if its tilted way up... I just dont want to put too much stress on the brifter cable dealies.. Pictures later, maybe..


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

BentChainring said:


> THe Brifter shifter cable exits inward, right where the handlebar bag sits. Unless I put a second stem on, it kinda interferes...


How about brake noodles for a quick and easy fix? I`ve heard that those "Rollamajig" things work even better if you have time to order.
















https://www.arkel-od.com/technical/shiftersBB.asp#


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> How about brake noodles for a quick and easy fix? I`ve heard that those "Rollamajig" things work even better if you have time to order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear he has like 20 of those.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Cruzer2424 said:


> I hear he has like 20 of those.


I ordered two extra... but I actually wanted to use them for the Derailleur!!! Hmmm...


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

I kinda like the idea of brake noodles!


----------

